# Kangoo VAN conversion



## kangooroo

Mine is going to be very much more basic than most on this forum, but here goes....

There were several constraints, the main one being that the van has to be multi-purpose, ie suitable for camping trips but also able to carry 6 bales of hay and be easily-cleaned, so no carpet lining or upholstery.

It may be basic but it's served me well and taken me all over the country.

First trip - pre any adaptations!






Getting started: 















Rearranging the storage cupboards and adding the plywood sheet creates a 80cm wide 'bed':





Home comforts:











I now mostly use the professionally-converted Kangoo 'Roo' but am finding it expensive to run two vehicles so my provisional plan is to sell both later this year and start again with a Fiat Doblo car conversion and add a towbar and trailer for the hay bales!


----------



## PaulC

It looks very "stealthy". Are you a hippy?


----------



## sasquatch

What about this conversion on a three wheeler?
Viewing a thread - Out&About Live


----------



## nigel54

*Wye valley wildy*

Hiya Kangoo man, good conversion that matey. Main thing is that it gets you out thier wilding, 
           Happy camping,        Nig.


----------



## knollgardener1

*three wheeler conversion*



sasquatch said:


> What about this conversion on a three wheeler?
> Viewing a thread - Out&About Live




Looks fantastic! Can imagine this being ideal for 1 person travelling. Nice job!!
Like the bike rack on the back. What a good way to go!!


----------



## kangooroo

PaulC said:


> It looks very "stealthy". Are you a hippy?



Hippy?!! Far from it!!  

My camping is discreet however and I'm very rarely spotted - which is the idea.  On the few occasions I have been seen, observers have been very interested in how anyone can 'camp' in such a small vehicle, particularly when it looks like any other van once the bed has been dismantled.  It's surprisingly comfy, has sink, loo, gas burner (a later modification which fits on a shelf spanning the opened loo cupboard door) and now a 12v microwave.  

This is my Kangoo Roo - the luxury version.  Again, it's small but it contains all I need for up to 2 weeks away at a time, although my plan is to start again and convert either a Kangoo or Fiat Doblo to my own spec:


----------



## kangooroo

sasquatch said:


> What about this conversion on a three wheeler?
> Viewing a thread - Out&About Live



Brilliant - I love improvisation and practical creativity combined!


----------



## jack/c

both vans look really good mate im very suprised,regards jack


----------



## Deleted member 4850

Love your 'roo...I'm very impressed by how well it functions as a camper whilst being a 'normal' vehicle too. Brilliant!


----------



## kangooroo

Thanks, Bodgerndog

I find it very practical and as it's basically a converted car, people don't notice that it's actually a motorhome, or occupied(!), so I've been able to discreetly park in places I probably shouldn't.  

I've been all over the country in it from Cornwall to John O'Groats and loved every moment, even the 'cabin fever' during prolonged wet spells.

K


----------

